# What color is my female pitbull puppy



## 909Cali951 (Nov 14, 2011)

I've recently bought my puppy and dont know what color she is. she looks kindof tri but im not sure


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Looks like a blue tri to me ... Cute Puppy.


----------



## 909Cali951 (Nov 14, 2011)

thank you. agree but her back fades a little bit from grey to brown and then mixes. ill try posting a pic tomorrow of her whole body


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

She's still really young I am guessing 6-8 weeks going off this picture. Her color will start to come through more when she get's a little older. But you can see the grey and tan point markings which would make her a blue tri. I will wait for your other pictures but I am positive that is what color she is. Here is a blue tri below.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

909Cali951 said:


> I've recently bought my puppy and dont know what color she is. she looks kindof tri but im not sure


There is no kind of tri..... Tris have points over the eyes. They will have full points on the chest (and sometimes on the cheeks) the legs will be the same color as the points, they'll even have a lighter color under the tail but if you look at the face it should have the distinctive round tan (or shades of tan) points over the eyes. Like Sadie said your pup is still young so it is hard to tell at that age. I say either smut or blue tri


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

I agree with all abovve, I m leaning more to sable or smutt but I guess time will tell.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I say Sable....


----------



## 909Cali951 (Nov 14, 2011)

i agree more with sable. i just didnt know the name of the color. thanks guys
heres better pics


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

What a cutie!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Yes Sable. Has this pup been wormed? Not trying to be rude at all but if it hasn't you might want to do that


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Oh definitely sable. It has no points. Remember tri isn't a color it is a pattern.


----------

